# Some good things...for a change



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Decided it was time to begin a new, more optimistic and cheery thread. It's been nearly a year since the bomb drop I apparently couldn't run far enough away from. (The ugly details can be found in the "He dropped a bomb on me" thread I started last July.)


February has been a great month so far. On the 5th, my 1st g'daughter made her entrance into the world, albeit she debuted 10 weeks early. I was so fortunate to be included in the delivery, at DIL's request I was on the approved list of the 3 folks allowed in the delivery room. How special that was! Baby girl is doing fantastic and hopefully will escape the confines of the NICU next month. I was even the first g'ma to get "baby sugars" (a kiss as my pal in MS calls them). Leaving all of them was oh, so difficult. But I'll be returning there in a month.

Took and passed the TABE test here and will be getting a training scholarship to go back to school. Imagine returning to classes after 30 years. Looking forward to it though, might even start a social life again. Sitting in the house, staring at these walls has been quite the struggle to keep my sanity.

Hearing next month, after 3 years, on disability as it pertains to the brain tumor and subsequent removal and all the after effects. Hope it doesn't turn out to have been an exercise in futility.

Lieceratops (STBXH) is still calling me and gets really bent if I don't answer him immediately. He even blasted me in an email that he called me at 8:30pm and got no answer. Where was I? I merely replied that I was unaware that I had a curfew and provided no further explanation. He wants to get the settlement agreement in process before my disability hearing, believes it will be to my benefit if done. I am cautious and advised him that I will be having it looked over throughly before I put my signature on it.

Have come up with another term of reference for the OW. Previously I was referred to her as Trampasaurus Wrecks. Now she has been given the label of "Man Poacher", self explanatory I think.

So all in all, February has been "berry, berry good...to me". Except for the ordeal of turning another year older. Ugh! But considering the alternative, I'll take another year.


----------



## SilverPanther (Feb 2, 2012)

Good to hear things are looking up! That's wonderful about your g-daughter. 

February is a better month than January for me, January being rock bottom. But lets hope this is an upward trend!


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

great post, you sound strong! i love it. i feel i am getting there as well. congrats on your granddaughter! btw love the nicknames ;p


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats, Gma!!


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats...and yay for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

